# Names that have other meaning...



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I was just talking to my business partner about a concept for something we're doing and was trying to think of all the names people have that have a different meaning, such as :

Cliff
Jack
Warren
Roger (is that a British term though ?)
Peg (Peggy)
Doug (Dug)
Bob

Can anyone think of any more ?

It all relates to jokes I remember when I was kid like :

What do you call a man with a seagull on his head ?
Cliff

hahahaha and they still make me laugh


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

ahem 
Randy


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Rich

Sally

Norm

Bill

...Dick


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

My own birth name, Mark.

There must be many others. You could expand it by including homonyms - Derrick / Derek, that sort of thing.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Frank
Curt
Drew


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Mat(t), of course.

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs lying on the floor?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Harper - one who complains


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

ok.....The Doug, Sally ?
is that a Canadian thing ?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Loafer said:


> ok.....The Doug, Sally ?
> is that a Canadian thing ?


*Sally*
Pronunciation: 'sa-lE
Function: noun
Inflected Form(s): plural sallies
Etymology: Middle French saillie, from Old French, from saillir to rush forward, from Latin salire to leap; akin to Greek hallesthai to leap
1 : an action of rushing or bursting forth; especially : a sortie of troops from a defensive position to attack the enemy
2 a : a brief outbreak : OUTBURST b : a witty or imaginative saying : QUIP
3 : a venture or excursion usually off the beaten track : JAUNT


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Harper - one who complains


Gosh, I thought the definitions were 1) "awful, beady eyes" and 2) "kinda pasty and tubby".


----------



## ram55 (Jan 24, 2003)

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs lying in the garden?

Phil

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs hanging on the wall?

Art

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs lying in the leaves?

Russel

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs waterskiing?

Skip


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

*Rosy
*
As in, "He had a long, hot shower and felt rosy all over."


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

John


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Will

Drake

Buck


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Neil - Kneel
Jim (James) - Gym
Rob (Robert) - Rob
Don (Donald) - Dawn
Cat (Catherine) - Cat
Kit - Kit

D


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Months: April, May, June, August (last one's rare, but I have known one man by that name)

Flowers: Rose, Violet (there must be more)

Honor

Mark

Bill

I also once heard of a man named Uranus, but we won't go there.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Jack
Jimmy
Rod
Pat
Victor


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Nancy


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Sue

Drew


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Crystal


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Prudence. 

What do you call a woman with no arms and no legs lying on a grill?
Patty

What do you call a woman with one leg standing against a wall?
Eileen (I lean)


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Brad
Sean, Shawn
Lee


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Sean, Shawn


What's the other meaning? Are you thinking of Wallace (of Wallace and Gromit), who pronounces this name like "shorn"?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs floating in the pool?

Bob


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

wow, this really caught everyones imagination!

ok....I have another..

What do you call an Irish double glazing salesman ?
Paddy O'Doors

muhahahaha


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

ernest (earnest)


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

John


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dale.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Gallant


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

iMatt, I thought both ways of spelling the name (as in Sean Connery and Shawn King) would count - yes so it sounds like 'shorn' without the emphasis on the 'r'. A bit Anglo maybe, as opposed to N American?

Have we had 'Matt' yet, by the way?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Glen


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Gail

Pete


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Doubles anyone 

Harry Carpenter


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Don Gold

Robin Sung

Terry Ford


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Fanny


(In the UK, the word is slang for the lower front of a female)


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Glenn Close
Glen Ford
Eddie Cantor


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Glenn Close
> Glen Ford


Glenfiddich...[hic!]


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Umm I think Eddie is eddy. To much usquia

Bill Tell .....of arrow and Apple fame.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

A friend of mine had a teacher in high school whose name was (and I am not kidding): 

Harry Dick.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Art
Pete
Phil (fill)
Jack
Mike (mic)


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Les

Hope

Bob Hope's real name was Les Hope - "HopeLess"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Actually, it was "Leslie Townes Hope".


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Sonal said:


> A friend of mine had a teacher in high school whose name was (and I am not kidding):
> 
> Harry Dick.



...or being a girl and going to highschool with the last name of *Blowes*.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Sonal's 'Harry Dick' reminded me of two girls at teacher training college, called Heather Lay and Diana Fluck. This, I can assure you all, is true!

With commendable wit, the wags in charge of school placements sent them both to the same school in the first term. Great hilarity in that school's staffroom, no doubt.


Back on topic, and in _much_ better taste - Frank.


----------



## ladyred (Nov 6, 2005)

Ruby (gem)--- that would be me  
Dawn (break of day) --- that would be my middle name  
Even my last name has another meaning ..  

A few more - 

Pearl
Brandy
Star
Noelle or Noel
Angel


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Er … ladyred, you mean your full name is Ruby Dawn Even?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## ladyred (Nov 6, 2005)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Er … ladyred, you mean your full name is Ruby Dawn Even?



LOL .... No last name is not even ...however my last name does have another meaning ... :clap:


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Last name not even? Therefore it must be odd! 

Hmmm. Ruby Dawn Odd then?


----------



## ladyred (Nov 6, 2005)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Last name not even? Therefore it must be odd!
> 
> Hmmm. Ruby Dawn Odd then?


You are absolutely correct ... You get to move on to the next round ..:clap:


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Thank you!  Just send my prize (17" MacBook Pro) airfreight will you, please?

Penny
Floss
Kurt


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Thinking back, I also went to school with a girl named Harleigh Davidson.

Apparently, her parents had quite a sense of humour.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I once worked with a guy named Freedom Jolly.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Wally


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Nice one, Shoe!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

SQ you won't believe this if it's the same girl...Diana Fluck - stage name Diana Dors.










http://www.findadeath.com/Deceased/d/Diana Dors/diana.htm

She was called Britain's answer to Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Walker
Bob
Russel

Handel


----------

